
Modern Monetary Theory Finds an Embrace in an Unexpected Place: Wall Street - jcfrei
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/05/business/economy/mmt-wall-street.html
======
howard941
> M.M.T., Mr. Alpert said, “successfully debunks 40 years of misassumptions of
> how markets and public credit work.”

Roughly contemporaneous with the rocketing financial inequality, failure of
productivity gains to be seen below the C-suite level, drive to extract
private profits from public goods and the almost pathological drive to
strangle government in the bathtub. We've already seen MMT applied for the
benefit of the wealthy in the form of asset-value-pumping QE but they don't
spend. Better our government should run deficits to improve infrastructure and
health put cash in the hands of folks whose spending will increase monetary
velocity.

------
zunzun
Under M.M.T., why does the USA have a federal income tax?

